# Loud iMac G3



## freaky (Jan 11, 2004)

I have a 600 MHz iMac G3 (one of the last ones available before the G4 iMac came out) and it is very loud when it is on. I'm not sure if it's the hard drive or the fan (probably hard drive). Does anybody have any tips/suggestions as to how I can make it quiet? When my titanium G4 powerbook is on, I can hear a thing. When my iMac is on, I need to take Advil because of all the headaches it gives me.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2004)

freaky said:
			
		

> I have a 600 MHz iMac G3 (one of the last ones available before the G4 iMac came out) and it is very loud when it is on. I'm not sure if it's the hard drive or the fan (probably hard drive). Does anybody have any tips/suggestions as to how I can make it quiet? When my titanium G4 powerbook is on, I can hear a thing. When my iMac is on, I need to take Advil because of all the headaches it gives me.



Has it always been that loud, or did thie noise start all of a sudden recently?  If the latter is the case, it could be the hard drive.

Now I don't remember off the top of my head, but does this iMac have fans inside?  If so, then you might want to see about replacing the fan for something quieter (if this is possible...and if it is, BE CAREFUL!!!  CRT electrocution is not good for the human body...  )


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2004)

Duh, never mind the fan question....I noticed you mentioned "fan" in the first post.  Check the Internet to see if someone has been able to replace the fan in the iMac successfully (and safely) with what's available out there.


----------



## Arden (Jan 12, 2004)

A 600 Mhz iMac with a fan?  Does it have arms and legs as well?  Because I've never heard of such a beast, since everything from the slot-loading iMac on has been convection cooled (check for holes around the handle on top of your iMac).

If your hard drive is getting really loud, it may be getting ready to crash.  Back up everything you consider important in case it does.


----------



## andychrist (Jan 12, 2004)

No fans in later iMacs?  I wonder... From http://www.fluent.com/about/news/newsletters/99v8i2/a15.htm       "The team was successful in developing and testing a design that uses one system fan centrally located within the chassis to maximize cooling and minimize acoustic noise."  My early Bondi iMac runs quite quietly since I took apart the fan blade assembly for cleaning.  But yeah, I'd check the HD first, too. You might even be able to seed up your system with a new one at 7200 rpm!


----------



## diablojota (Jan 12, 2004)

My roommate in college had the same iMac.  I do not recall a fan inside due to the convection cooling.  I agree with Arden, you need to backup your data, and be prepared to replace the HD.


----------



## MightyAtom (Jan 12, 2004)

I have the 500 MHz version of the final iMac G3 design. They don't have a fan, I've taken mine apart several times. The sound (if it's a high pitched whir) you're hearing is probably the drive beginning to fail. Happened to mine, I'd back up your data and start looking for a replacement drive.


----------



## freaky (Jan 12, 2004)

The iMac used to belong to my sister who barely used it, but she said she remembers the hard drive making a loud noise when she used it as well.

Thanks for your replies. Does anybody know of a website where I can find good prices on a new hard drive?


----------



## MightyAtom (Jan 12, 2004)

My iMac made intermittent drive noises when I first got it, they became pretty much constant just before the drive failed.

Try pricewatch.com though the iMac G3 uses a standard ATA drive so a decent priced drive from anywhere will be fine, just depends on what brand you prefer. Don't listen if someone tells you not to use a 7200RPM drive because it will create too much heat. I've been running one in my iMac for over a year without a problem.


----------



## andychrist (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's one source for the IBM/DeskStar HD.  They are high quality, cool running, silent and CHEAP!  http://eshop.macsales.com/Catalog_Page.cfm?Parent=90&Title=3.5" IDE, ATA, Ultra DMA&Template=


----------



## freaky (Jan 12, 2004)

So you think the IBM/Deskstars are better than the Western Digital Caviar drives? Here's another place that's a little cheaper than the place you posted: http://livewarehouse.com/livewarehouse/shop/category.asp?dept_id=29&dept_hist=029


----------



## andychrist (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow they are cheaper!  I got the IBM a year ago because it was said to be the coolest running at the time.  But a WD with an 8M buffer might be even better bet, if it runs as cool.  Either way, you're gonna see an amazing performance boost... especially once you upgrade to Panther.


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 12, 2004)

Heh, yeah. We used to call IBM Deskstars "Deathstars".

IIRC, the Rev A-D iMacs had fans. When they went slot-loading, they lost the fans in favor of convection cooling.

The Hard Drive in my iMac (450MHz DV+, Ruby Red) has been noisy since day one. The screen flickers slightly when this happens as well. I'm sure it's just a matter of time but perhaps I'll use it as an excuse to tell my non-techie wife that it's time for a new computer.  

Is that wrong of me?


----------



## macmikey (Jan 13, 2004)

Believe me, I support a large Law Office with opver 20 of those crap fests and the Hard Drives are very loud. Some are worse than others, but it is definitely the drive.

I am in the process of replacing about 3 a month just to quiet the machines. A nice 40 or 60 GB WD or Maxtor does the job.

No fans in these beasts either, so the only moving parts are the HD and the Optical drive... 

Hope it helps.

Mikey


----------

